# My Dad's Circumnavigation.. Bragging



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

At the age of 55, my father began his lifelong dream of circumnavigation. I have known lots of people who've had the same dream, and a few who've started. He (and my stepmother) are the only ones I have known with the guts, persistence, and downright stubbornness to complete one.

Of us four children, two are relatively uninterested in sailing. I am a cruiser/daysailor and my brother likes to race (he's WAY to serious for me).

I am grateful to my father and mother for having the guts to start out sailing and bringing us kids along for the ride.

So, here's a mildly inaccurate article about their adventure.

Enjoy!

English Communications, Inc.

David

P.S.

Realizing that the article lacked key information for us Sailnetters, I'll start attaching more information below:

*The Boat*
1976? Downeaster 38 with a Farymann V-twin diesel. 
The Farymann was later replaced with a Perkins (a 104?)
Purchased with the proceeds from his (our?) house in Michigan
Rescued from a collapsed shed in Traverse City Michigan

*The Wreck*
A bit gun-shy after a near-miss form hurricane Hugo in Puerto Rico, my father decided to spend the next hurricane season in Bonaire, which is in the Dutch Antilles (along with Curacao and Abacos, north of Venezuela). Bonaire is very popular with scuba divers, because the shorelines drop off very steeply. The cruisers tie to a tree forward, and drop stern anchors, which are mostly ineffective. This works out pretty well, because they anchor on the east shore, and the winds always come from the west.

Except when they don't.

So, a strong easterly caught him, along with 1/3 of the fleet, unawares, and he drug ashore, and spent hours in the middle of the night, knee deep in water in the cabin, pounding against the shore.

The next morning, the crane from the salt ponds lifted the grounded vessels ashore. Throughout the next year, my father, with the help of "the best fiberglass guy in Venezuela" patched her hull, and repaired the interior damage.

During this time, a kindly shopkeeper allowed him to sleep on a cot in the back room of her store.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Wow...what a nice article and incredible parents David. You must be quite proud of them. 
What kind of boat is that....tough to tell from the stern.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Very cool !


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks.. Yes, I am proud.

The boat was a Downeaster 38


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Dave--Way cool!


----------



## mrhoneydew (May 1, 2008)

_Awesome!_ What an inspiration. I do like that the article points out the work involved in life at sea. It seems that in many things I read that whole "work" part is glossed over in favor of the "romantic" stuff. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Most of the time "Life is what you make it". Given correct use of 'free choice' and thinking out our decisions can make our life interesting, worthwhile and actually fun. Forever. Hope your parents enjoy many more years of good choices!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool. What kind of boat was it???


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I seriously approve of the way they still hold hands. Ok , so they married late but they look as if they still like each other, to say nothing of love. Now that dear people is a good thing to see.

Cheers David, you did well for yourself in the parental stakes methinks. By the looks of your old man I'd put money on your mother being a sweetie and you got the double with your step mum. 

smug bastard...... 

ps - Ta Chiao ? That bum looks like a CT to me, has Gardner written all over it. Only problem is that most of them were ketches.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thats Great. it gos to prove your never too old to get out there and do it. Wife and I have been cruising for 5 months now and were in Equador, heading out in a few days for Easter Island. Maybe our paths will cross out on the sea somewhere.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

That was an awesome read and indeed deserves "bragging about! it"...


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Great story David! Thanks for sharing, inspirational for us old guys.

John


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

David,
I can only repeat what others have said...Thank you for sharing! What an inspiration to you and your family. Good friends of mine just completed a circumnavigation. We joined them for the ABC's where we had an opportunity to do a bit of diving in Bonaire.Not enough time for us though! To my friends and your Dad and Mom, it's the determination, persistence and optimism I admire the most. Along the way I'm sure they shared so much of themselves with those of other countries-true ambassadors! So nice of you to brag about their accomplishments ;-)


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey George, did you see the part about how they now travel by RV. You guys should plan a rendezvous.
Great read David. I enjoyed it immensely.<O</O
<O</O


----------

